# Senorita, feel the conga, let me see you move like you come from Colombia



## bucaralook (Jul 29, 2006)

*Colombian Cities*​
*Bucaramanga*























































*Bogota D.C*





































*Medellin*






























*Pereira*










_______________________________________________________________



_______________________________________________________________

Muchas Graciasss.


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

my hips don't lie and are starting to say those are great!!!


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

mi vida en barranquilla se baila asi!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

este es como el 4o foro donde veo que pones las mismas fotos. ya hiciste enojar a los gringos cuando las pusiste en su foro sagrado de norteamerica. al menos estan bien puestas aqui. cuidado que no te acusen de mandar spam al "invadir" otros foros no latinos.

saludos.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Those pictures make me want to speak Spanish, although I can't.
I want to see Cartagena and Barranquilla.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks really nice and modern!


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

great thread macafer colombia is a beautiful country if you dont mind im going to post some more pictures

these are colombia's 3 main cities

BOGOTA


















































































MEDELLIN










































CALI


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

hhm mmm Bogota have good mayor ...he try to give Bogota European look ( i red that somewhere) 
i wish you good luck


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

me gustan las fotos (y columbia tanbién)!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Se escribe COLOMBiA.


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)




----------

